# Fog lights



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

HI 

On a recent trip had to use fog lights, duration probably 1 hr. Have never use them before in my 3 years of ownership apart from MOT. 

When I arrived, I noticed that I had a bulb hanging down on the ground. 

On inspection it turned out that both fog lights had snapped of at the back leaving the bulb and what is effectifly the holder dangling. The units should be all in one. 

Hymer parts show them to be two piece plus mounting plate, but at my local hella centre the come as only a unit albeit with a 24v 70w lamp which they swapped over to 12v 55w.

Very awkward but now happily in place.

In my opinion it would appear to be heat related and the backs just dropped off. I could understand stress fracture if only 1 broke.

Has anybody had similar problems?

Lens No. is 02BE120 301-144-550

Ian


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian

I posted a fog lights item on 29th Sep but there were no replies and so yours is potentially helpful! I have only the one broken (so far), and must get it repaired soon. 

Terry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Icer,
Is this front or rear ?


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

My reference was to the front fogs, and it sounded to me as if Icer's problem echoed mine.

Terry


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry for the lateness of my reply..

Vicdicdoc it was the front fog lights.

Pard I have now replaced both lights... I got them from a company called South eastern auto electrical services ltd in Maidstone.

They are hella units 80mm dia.
They come with a 24v bulb which they swapped over for me at no cost.
comes with plastic sealing cap, cover with lead. cost £41.00 each incl vat

hella part number is 1nl 007 186-047

I understand that they are a lorry part in mass production which explains the fair pricing.

offside was quite difficult to fit ,, just very fiddly in confined space,, have subsequently removed the bumper assembly to get it resprayed and they are a piece of cake to remove once the bumper is off..

Hope that you have enough time to sort your issue andagain sorry for the tardiness.

Ian


----------



## froggyman (Sep 11, 2008)

*front foglamps*

Hi, Both the front fog lamps on my 2001 544 have melted after using them for a short time in fog. I suggest this must be a design fault as it can't be just a coincidence that several of us have had this problem. Hymer UK quoted about £80.00 each so that would be an expensive drive in the fog. Also unless the design has been changed it could possibly happen again. I think I will contact Hella for there view.


----------



## wdmauce (Nov 25, 2009)

Try hella part number 1nl 007 186 027 this one is 12 volt. I got mine from South eastern auto electrical at Wharf road Maidstone the privr was £31.06 plus VAT

. 
wdmauce


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a thought, would a 12v bulb run hotter than a 24v?

A 24v bulb would only need half the current that the 12v bulb draws.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

12v, 24v its the wattage that will determine light and heat.

peter.


----------



## tonymue (May 5, 2010)

my hymer 584fog light appeared under the bumper so after reading the forum i bought two new ones from Coach Parts Direct .LEYLAND 01772425344. They cost£68-27 inc vat a pair . They were very helpfull. thanks to all .


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

24 volt lights wont be very bright on a 12 volt supply

joe


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I know that this thread is quite old, however, I too have recently suffered from the overheating front fog lamp (N/S), I only had them on for about 20 mins and the next thing I know is that the bulb and holder are hanging below the front bumper.  

Can those who replaced their lamps tell me if they are pleased with them, and if they have had any more problems with them please,

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

jock & rita

Having replaced mine I don't even use them because I feel that they would end up on the floor again.

necessary for the MOT but irrevelant in terms of usage

question is why did they melt in the 1st place

£80 is not worth the test

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

icer said:


> jock & rita
> 
> Having replaced mine I don't even use them because I feel that they would end up on the floor again.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Thanks for replying.

I agree with absolutely everything you say, except that they are not necessary for the MOT, and that is why I am not in a rush to replace them for the same. 
I may install another set of front fog lamps, but they won't be OEM replacements, however they will be serviceable.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

